# Customer Label Shirts



## AWatkins113 (May 17, 2006)

Does anyone have any information on suppliers that offer custom labels?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Are you talking about finding a place to buy just the labels or are you looking for blanks t-shirt suppliers that will also custom label at the factory?

Many people buy whichever t-shirt brand they prefer and either relabel them themself or have them relabeled by their printer.


----------



## AWatkins113 (May 17, 2006)

I think preferably a black tshirt manufacturer who will also custom label from the factory. Has anyone had this done or know of any manufacturer who does this?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The minimums are pretty high, but places like AlternativeApparel, RoyalApparel, ContinentalClothing, Jerico Sportswear, all do this.


----------



## AWatkins113 (May 17, 2006)

how high are the "pretty high" minimums... just a ballpark figure


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

royal apparel is 5 dozen


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Minimums for custom garments with your labels can be 600-1000+ pieces. 

You can always visit the companies website's for specific numbers though.


----------

